# can miso be frozen? or how stored?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I bought a pound package of red miso paste to make miso soup. Just used a couple tablespoons. How can I store the rest of the package? I thought I saw something on TV about storing it, it lasts almost forever. But can it be frozen? Stored in tupperware??

Thanks.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

It freezes fine in my experience. Have fun.

--lamington


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I never have it around long enough to freeze. Just store in the fridge works for me...
MISO:
This traditional Japanese ingredient is made from soybeans, and has wonderful health benefits. It is a fermented soybean paste and can be used in a similar manner to boullion - in soups or sauces. It is sold in many flavors, from white, red, and may include barley or rice as an extra ingredient. It can be found in the refridgerated section of most supermarkets, near fresh asian noodles, or tofu (usually in the vegetable section). It is sometimes sold in aeseptic foil bags on a shelf. Refridgerate after opening. Cooking miso kills many beneficial nutrients, so take care to add after cooking. Cooking miso will not affect its flavor.


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Thanks. I put it in a tupperware in the fridge. My miso soup worked out nicely.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have had miso in my fridge for months on end and never had it go bad or mold on me. Not sure how long it is suppose to keep, but I have never had to freeze it.


----------



## chefkell (May 9, 2003)

Sodium content in miso makes it impervious to anything short of a nuclear bomb. Fridge, freezer...wherever you have room.


----------

